# Kritter keeper for mantids



## KevinsWither (Dec 11, 2016)

Is it possible to use kritter keepers for mantids? I have a few medium ones and a few small ones.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 12, 2016)

Sure, u may need some screen glued inside depending on size of mantis, but no reason why u cant use them


----------



## mantisfan101 (Aug 11, 2017)

Personally I have zero success using critter keepers- it caused a chinese mantis male to become SEVERELY deformed during a molt(he didnt even successfully molt actually and got stuck because he tried molting on the floor because he couldnt climb) and disabled my ghost mantis female's ability to climb.


----------



## Digger (Aug 12, 2017)

Over the years, I've had very good luck with Krit Keepers.  However - as mantisfan101 mentioned above, it's imperative you put your mantis in larger cages as they molt.  It currently am raising Tenodera Sinensis.  As they outgrow each container, they are moved to a larger container (about 3x molted length high).  This can be an expensive proposition for some.  I have large and the very large sizes for L5 through adult molt.  Yes, one or two sides should be modified with screen/mesh for climbing to hang upside down off the top.

Here is a current picture of Photon in her Kritter Keeper.  She molted very successfully hanging from the top.  The sticks were removed prior to her molt.


----------



## hymenopus (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice mantis


----------



## Serle (Aug 13, 2017)

I have had mismoults when they shed from the side of the K.K. especially  Tenoderas .  If they hang from the top seem they have ample room..  S


----------



## izbiggs (Aug 17, 2017)

I think it can work, especially for smaller species and at least one gripping surface other than just the lid of the cage. I've had budwings and even s lineola successfully molt to adult in them.


----------

